# MY WHOLE BED FULL OF ****y



## N2TORTS (Jan 29, 2013)

Kitty's ...............what were you thinking? .. 

























JD~


----------



## Laura (Jan 29, 2013)

'Its cold' can you put on another cat' ? 
that is my kind of bed!


----------



## luvpetz27 (Jan 29, 2013)

Ha!! So funny! Thats a lot of ****y! 
Cute kittie cats!!!


----------



## Kerryann (Feb 2, 2013)

Very sweet  kitties are nice to snuggle with


----------



## wellington (Feb 2, 2013)

That's so cute. Love the look of the one. He's saying "what, there a problem?"


----------



## ascott (Feb 2, 2013)

LMAOfffffff....uh, I think in that first pic there is evidence that the calico looking cat is a pill popper....and a butt sniffer.....lol


----------



## Candy (Feb 2, 2013)

You wish right?????


----------



## N2TORTS (Feb 3, 2013)

ascott said:


> LMAOfffffff....uh, I think in that first pic there is evidence that the calico looking cat is a pill popper....and a butt sniffer.....lol



Ha ha ha ha ........I think ya nailed it ! 




Candy said:


> You wish right?????



Well it's true ....... I even bragged to the guys at work ! ....


----------



## CtTortoiseMom (Feb 3, 2013)

Very sweet.


----------



## Jacqui (Feb 3, 2013)

You have too much empty space, you need more cats.


----------



## mainey34 (Feb 3, 2013)

Now that's a cat lover...i love kittys too..


----------



## african cake queen (Feb 3, 2013)

your family is very cute. i bet you are not cold at night. love the pictures.


----------



## Tom (Feb 3, 2013)

Are you giving the local "crazy cat lady" a run for her money?


----------

